# Pfizer genotropin go quick



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Just got 2 Pfizer go quick pens and again trying to figure out if they're legit , the worry is I scanned barcodes on both boxes and both show up the exact same number then both pens show up exactly same number as each other but barcodes on pen different to box , are they fake? Also the label on pen is a sticker not imprinted , supposedly their out of an Indian pharmacy


----------



## SwoleVan (Jul 2, 2020)

Post up pics. Ill compare them to ones I got. Im not sure if mine are genuine.

Maybe check here but I dunno if what he has is legit! https://fakehgh.com/

Can I post my questions here too buddy? Maybe we can both learn:

All of this seems that is genunine: On the box, the text of the name is all in capital letters. The purple line on the box isn't too thick. It says it's made in Belgium but came from Turkey. QR codes are small and check out on ITS app but I guess that doesn't mean s**t. The text on the dosing rotator seems the right font I think. The pen is sealed in a plastic pouch inside. The inner seal on the paper bit is a light blue. The 12 scribble on the pen is printed not a sticker. The lot no on the box lines up with the pen sticker.

Things I aint sure about are that the main labelling on the pen is a sticker. I cant scan the QR on this sticker, should I be able to? Should the box have a serial no or is this it underneath to the right of the QR code? The 125&#8230;/18602 number - ive seen it on the right hand side on a supposed genuine one. On the back, under Uretim yeri - Ive seen this text all on one line on a supposed genuine one.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Tbh mate my boxes look a little different as they're not turkish but from an Indian pharmacy which does say on the box but made in belgium the 12 is imprinted and dosnt scratch off the labelling on the pen is on a sticker don't know if this shouldn't be . My issue is the barcode on pen scans different to box and both my pens have the same barcode reading and both boxes the same though I think this is different to serial number, and my boxes don't gave the vertical purple line but a horizontal line across the bottom so yours look more legit than mine though I think different countries have slightly different packaging , I also don't think non capital font on the front GENOTROPIN necessarily means it's fake though I'm not sure.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

SwoleVan said:


> Post up pics. Ill compare them to ones I got. Im not sure if mine are genuine.
> 
> Maybe check here but I dunno if what he has is legit! https://fakehgh.com/
> 
> ...


 The ones I'm looking at currently the seller sent me a video and they have exactly the same batch number as yours aw1576


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Can you post the side of the box with the bar code, lot number etc?

This can be a giveaway as there are very strict standards around fonts, spacing, shape etc of certain mandatory regulatory marks.


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

I'll post a pic of mine that my mate bought in the pharmacy when I get home.

I know the label on the pen is meant to be printed on and not a sticker.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Towel said:


> I'll post a pic of mine that my mate bought in the pharmacy when I get home.
> 
> I know the label on the pen is meant to be printed on and not a sticker.


 Are you definatley sure it's not meant to be on a sticker?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bensif said:


> Can you post the side of the box with the bar code, lot number etc?
> 
> This can be a giveaway as there are very strict standards around fonts, spacing, shape etc of certain mandatory regulatory marks.


 Is this what you mean ? These are not the ones I've got but what a source has sent me a video of I'm not sure if mine have got a barcode on at all maybe just a QR code but I'll check again and take pics


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Acerico30 said:


> Are you definatley sure it's not meant to be on a sticker?


 corrected


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Towel said:


> 100% mate, the pharmacys actually have guides to spot fakes it's gotten so bad as the fakes are so good.


 F**K me I'm having no luck with pharma Gh lol


----------



## SwoleVan (Jul 2, 2020)

Towel said:


> 100% mate, the pharmacys actually have guides to spot fakes it's gotten so bad as the fakes are so good.


 well shag that mine must be fake too as the main label on the pen is a sticker! Seems a bit crazy that they would print the purple 12 symbol on but not the sticker - same technology I guess so why would they do that?

Can you post up any of the guides?

Also - did you get needle tips with yours?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

SwoleVan said:


> well shag that mine must be fake too as the main label on the pen is a sticker! Seems a bit crazy that they would print the purple 12 symbol on but not the sticker - same technology I guess so why would they do that?
> 
> Can you post up any of the guides?


 That's what I mean my 12 is printed though my labelling even on the sticker is different to the common ones so is the box but I do think different countries have slightly different boxes also mine is all english writing on the box but days manufactured in belgium for export to India I've also looked through internet guides and the dial numbers at the top are definatleu printed not on a sticker


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

SwoleVan said:


> well shag that mine must be fake too as the main label on the pen is a sticker! Seems a bit crazy that they would print the purple 12 symbol on but not the sticker - same technology I guess so why would they do that?
> 
> Can you post up any of the guides?
> 
> Also - did you get needle tips with yours?


 I didnt gt any needle tips with mine asked source he says they don't usually come with them


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

SwoleVan said:


> well shag that mine must be fake too as the main label on the pen is a sticker! Seems a bit crazy that they would print the purple 12 symbol on but not the sticker - same technology I guess so why would they do that?
> 
> Can you post up any of the guides?
> 
> Also - did you get needle tips with yours?


 I worded it wrong, sorry mate

The 12 with the purple swoosh thing is printed on

Then the label with the barcode and manufacture date is a sticker.

The left one is fake, the fakes have got so good it's got to the point tiny details like this are the only mistakes, the fakes tend to make the numbering to bright while the legit ones are more a dull grey font


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

@SwoleVan yours are definitely real mate.


----------



## SwoleVan (Jul 2, 2020)

This is all good info dudes. Towel, thats good to know, that makes sense. Acerico, I assumed that about the tips, was checking to see if there were other details we were missing.

Mad s**t isnt it - must still be a very good margin in it when they can go to so much effort to do a fake.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Towel said:


> @SwoleVan yours are definitely real mate.


 Did yours come with needle tips mate ?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Towel does this look more like the fake one ?


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Acerico30 said:


> Towel does this look more like the fake one ?
> 
> View attachment 189017
> 
> ...


 Looks okay from that picture pal, my main concern would be the pens number not matching the box

Have you got a pic of the rest of the pen?


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Towel said:


> Looks okay from that picture pal, my main concern would be the pens number not matching the box
> 
> Have you got a pic of the rest of the pen?


 Yea here


----------



## Towel (Jun 2, 2019)

Acerico30 said:


> Yea here
> View attachment 189023
> View attachment 189025


 They look decent tbh mate, hard to tell without having them in my hands but the 12 is printed on and not a sticker which is good.

There's some decent guides online for checking fakes, I'd use them but end of the day you've bought them now mate so I wouldn't rack your brains, use the guide and then just jab it would be my answer, Could drive yourself insane constantly checking though :lol:


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

All I can say is that label doesn't conform to MHRA standards but I need to check whether Turkey comes under MHRA or ROW.


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

Bensif said:


> All I can say is that label doesn't conform to MHRA standards but I need to check whether Turkey comes under MHRA or ROW.


 These ones arnt from turkey they're indian pharmacy imports so all writing on box and pen is in English box says made In belgium then import India this is the hard part as most pens you find seem to be from turkish pharmacies (supposedly)


----------



## SwoleVan (Jul 2, 2020)

Acerico30 said:


> Did yours come with needle tips mate ?


 No just curious mate. Completely brain wrecking at times!


----------



## Acerico30 (Oct 1, 2019)

SwoleVan said:


> No just curious mate. Completely brain wrecking at times!


 Nah I figured yours didn't wanted to know if he ones towel got came with though again I doubt it otherwise if you'd fake the entire pen and box youd think they'd attach a needle as its not the hardest part to fake really


----------

